# 1990 Maxima Door Panel Removal



## White90 (Sep 2, 2005)

My daughter has a 1990 Maxima with power windows. The drivers window quit today. Unfortunately it is all the way down. When you hit the switch nothing happens, no sound or anything. all the other windows still work fine. I have read that it is usually the window regulator that goes bad. How do I get the door panel off without breaking anything? Should I just replace the regulator or is there a good way to diagnose this problem? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

White90 said:


> My daughter has a 1990 Maxima with power windows. The drivers window quit today. Unfortunately it is all the way down. When you hit the switch nothing happens, no sound or anything. all the other windows still work fine. I have read that it is usually the window regulator that goes bad. How do I get the door panel off without breaking anything? Should I just replace the regulator or is there a good way to diagnose this problem? Any help is appreciated.


If it were the regulator, I would assume that it would still make noise. I would say either the window motor or the actual switch which I have had problems with. Take off the panel by removing a screw or two from the handle, and then popping the panel off. Be careful though. Once the panel is off, find a way to test whether or not voltage is going to the motor when the switch is pressed. Then go from there. Good luck


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

As he said, if it's not making any noises then it sounds like the switch has gone bad.
try removing the switch plate from the door, pulling apart the switch and cleaning the contacts.. I've had a few do similar things as yours and I was able to get them working again by cleaning the switches.


----------



## White90 (Sep 2, 2005)

I am wondering is there a way to get to the window switches without removing the door panel?

As far as door panel removal, I need to remove the screws around the handle and then carefully pry the panel off?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://geocities.com/craigbrace/

click the "How To" link at the top and poke around. you'll find tons of useful info in there.


----------



## White90 (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Matt. That is great info.


----------



## gate9797 (May 27, 2006)

Test the window regulator by applying a current into the regulator. If the window moves the problem is the switch. I got a switch on ebay for $22 shipped.


----------

